
Show HN: Formal a tiny messaging app idea to categorize messages by humans - gkr
https://www.formalapp.com
======
gkr
Hi,

This is my first post. I am sharing a prototype of a tiny messaging
application. Please check it out and share your feedback.

I hear World's best hangout here. Fingers crossed.

------
fiatjaf
I like the idea.

~~~
gkr
@fiatjaf if possible, can you share any specific feedback ?

~~~
fiatjaf
Not much. I like new approaches to messaging.

The idea of having guidelines to receive messages is good, if these are
enforced somehow it is better (or not, I don't like enourmous forms with
required fields).

Message categorization by the sender instead of the somehow by the receiver is
also a great idea.

I don't like the implementation. Implementing good ideas can be much more
complicated than conceiving them. In the current state this doesn't qualify as
a full-blown messaging app (in fact I don't quite understand what formal does
right now). I just wanted to say you could keep thinking of alternative
implementations/integrations of your basic ideas (and come up with more).

~~~
gkr
Hearty thanks for your appreciations. I take all your suggestions.

